# Leopard gecko setup help



## JoshN (Nov 13, 2009)

Hey guys, i'm sure you get hundreds of these threads a year and for that i'm sorry to post another one, but i am just very usnure on what to buy.

I currently have 1 leopard gecko and shes about 7 - 9 months old, shes currently been kept in a small tank (16x12x14 inches) with her only heat source been a heat matt. As i was originally told by the seller that all i required for heating was a heat matt. Having now learnt i need day/night bulbs to simulate daylight and nighttime heat i have decided to upgrade my setup. I am wishing to also upgrade my terrarium to a bigger one so i can house 2 geckos in the future. 

I am wishing to upgrade to a 60x45x45cm Exo Terra terrarium and was wondering if this is too large to house my gecko in? I will be putting in 3 hides, one on the hot side, one on the cold side and a moist hide. I will also be putting in a water bowl and a small calcium dish. And i will also put various decorations to fill out space. Currently i can only fit one hide in my tank, with her water bowl and some space left so that she isn't cramped up.

The terrarium i was looking to buy is this one:
Exo Terra Glass Terrarium 60x45x45cm (h)

Is there anywere that sells it cheaper? 

Also, i am quite unsure how to go about heating the terrarium, must i buy a mat stat to control the heat of my heat matt? And what light fixtures and bulbs will i require?

I have been looking at these items for lighting/heating, are they okay?
Exo Terra Day Glo Bulb T10

Exo Terra Night Glo Moonlight T10

Exo Terra Compact Fluorescent Three Light Canopy 60cm Long

My main problem with this is the very expensive price of the bulb fixture, what is advised for lighting/heating?

Any help is greatly appreciated, i am very worried about the health of my gecko. 

Thank you.

P.S It would also be great if you could point me to a place that sells good tank decorations( i.e rocks) at good prices.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

the viv size is fine and about 80 - 90% of leo owners use a heat mat. 
you don't 'need' to simulate day time as leos are nocturnal and will usually spend their day in their hide sleeping and then come out in the late evening. If it's in a light room then that'll provide enough of a day cycle.


----------



## JoshN (Nov 13, 2009)

Thank you for the fast reply! 

So if i don't need a day/night cycle, do i still need some form of external bulb to heat the terrarium?

I've looked through alot of websites, and everywhere seems to conflict each other in what a leopard gecko actually needs.

Also, is a mat stat needed to control the temperature of the heat matt?


----------



## dieselp (Aug 27, 2009)

yes use a stat, it will stop the mat over heating and possibly injuring your gecko.
i use a heat bulb at one end and a standard bulb to light the viv. as long as you keep an eye on the temp, either method works.


----------



## sam bow (Oct 19, 2009)

you shold get some thing bigger like a 2-3ft wooden vivarium wood inslates much better that glass and a gecko shold have as much room as posebel that way it will be much more active and a happy healthy gecko. plus the exo terra you are getting is 60cm high that is pointless as leopard gecko's are ground dwelling lizards


----------



## JoshN (Nov 13, 2009)

Hmm, i've been told that glass is better? And also told that if the home is too large they become stressed? There are so many mixed views on the subject. Could you link to a cheap 2 - 3 foot viv? 

That'd be great!

Also, @dieselp, how do i go about installing the light fixtures etc? This is something i don't know yet. And what watt bulbs should i be buying?

Cheers.


----------



## dieselp (Aug 27, 2009)

this is where a wooden viv is handy, you can use standard light fittings and cable from diy stores, there quite cheap, and drill holes at one end to fit them,the wattage depends on the size of the viv, just make sure you have a heat gradiant from one end to another.


----------



## sam bow (Oct 19, 2009)

JoshN said:


> Hmm, i've been told that glass is better? And also told that if the home is too large they become stressed? There are so many mixed views on the subject. Could you link to a cheap 2 - 3 foot viv?
> 
> That'd be great!
> 
> ...


VIVEXOTIC LX36 36" VIVARIUM ELLMAU BEECH / REPTILES on eBay (end time 27-Nov-09 15:44:10 GMT)


----------



## sam bow (Oct 19, 2009)

sam bow said:


> VIVEXOTIC LX36 36" VIVARIUM ELLMAU BEECH / REPTILES on eBay (end time 27-Nov-09 15:44:10 GMT)


its the best i can find with a garented delivery


----------



## JoshN (Nov 13, 2009)

Wow thats a very good price, thank you. 

So my little gecko won't have any stress problems in that huge viv? She's only about 6 or 7 inches big.

So for night time i would use a bulb such as this: Exo Terra Heat Glo

and during the day one such as this: Euro Rep Basking Spot Lamp

along with the heat mat, and the mat stat, would that be the heating sorted?

Sorry to be such a trouble guys.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

JoshN said:


> Wow thats a very good price, thank you.
> 
> So my little gecko won't have any stress problems in that huge viv? She's only about 6 or 7 inches big.
> 
> ...



I'm in the process of setting up a viv for 2 Leo's which i'll be getting soon. All i'll be using is a heat mat on a stat, possibly a normal light bulb on a timer (low energy one) just to give a bit of light in the viv. They don't need any extra heat sources as they are nocturnal so sleep during the day when it would be hot. No need for a basking lamp, a normal low energy bulb will do just fine. I'm learning loads about them from my friend who breeds them & who i'm getting my 2 from. The important thing is having the warm/cold gradient. If you use 2 thermometers you will be able to see that the gradient is being reached. Also look at Homes 4 Reptiles - Buy Vivariums online for Reptiles and Snakes UK they sell vivs & the postage is free, they are often cheaper than sellers on ebay :2thumb:, they also offer a good service both b4 you have received your order & afterwards :no1:.

Do you not have your mat on a thermostat at the moment then? It is very important that the heat mat is put on a stat, otherwise the risk of serious burns is not worth the risk of not using one :gasp:. A stat is there to control the temperature, without one the mat will reach very dangerous high temperatures!!!


----------



## JoshN (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks for the reply! 
So light wise for the daytime just a normal bulb, nightime a one of the red/blue bulbs?
If i get a 36'' viv, what wattage bulbs should i be buying?

And at the moment i do not currently have the heat mat on a mat stat, but it seems to be fine as i've not noticed my gecko once seem to be afraid of the heat etc, she is very often layed flat out on it with her stomach pressed against the substarte (paper towel). But i will be buying a mat stat shortly, along with a bigger heat mat for my new viv.

Now for my next question, is floor lino a suitable substarte? I find it quite annoying using paper towels as i have to seal all the gaps in the paper or my live insects just crawl under the paper and die.

Thank you!!


----------

